# MAKE YOUR OWN CHAIN STEERING WHEEL



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

*ROLLINAROUNDS 1ST CHAIN STEERING WHEEL LOL...
*


















































:biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

wow you must have been bord, I just built some battery hold downs from chain too :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

:yes:


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

dame....looks easy to do :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

I was wanting to do that to but I got mine for free :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jun 10 2008, 01:25 AM~10835955
> *ROLLINAROUNDS 1ST CHAIN STEERING WHEEL LOL...
> 
> 
> ...


HOWD YOU GET A PERFECT CIRCLE


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Jun 11 2008, 07:22 PM~10849502
> *HOWD YOU GET A PERFECT CIRCLE
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Jun 10 2008, 06:27 PM~10840398
> *wow you must have been bord, I just built some battery hold downs from chain too :biggrin:
> *


pics or it didnt happen


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I THINKING ABOUT DOING THE SAME THING


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jun 11 2008, 08:32 PM~10850086
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


luck bro!..the one picture isnt perfect-close enough!....the second one came out perfect because my brother gave me the idea to use an old rotor as a base.....LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

still under construction  

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2h7fog2&s=3

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2gxenpu&s=3


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Jun 12 2008, 03:22 AM~10849502
> *HOWD YOU GET A PERFECT CIRCLE
> *


he didnt lol


----------



## PUTOCHOPPER (Jun 23, 2008)

gode job ey! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

Josh, that's firme homie! Make me one.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

YOU REALLY WANT ME TO?


----------

